# Symbols in Attire



## JustinScott (Oct 14, 2012)

At a meeting a mason casualty said "When you revive your MM degree you can slap one of those fancy magnets on your car too." Pointing to a square and compass rear magnet.  The point of this post is if your a EA or FC and not yet a MM are you not supposed to or looked down on for having a masonic magnet on your car or a masonic ring, or other personal jewley of sorts or should one wait till MM to show they are a "real " "actual" or "seasoned" Mason.


----------



## Brother Joe (Oct 14, 2012)

Once initiated as an EA, you're as much of a "real" Mason as you will ever be. However, you should wait until you are a MM until displaying any sort of emblems or jewelry. Not only that, but if you are serious about your journey in Masonry, it shouldn't take long to become a MM.


----------



## JustinScott (Oct 14, 2012)

Brother Joe said:


> Once initiated as an EA, you're as much of a "real" Mason as you will ever be. However, you should wait until you are a MM until displaying any sort of emblems or jewelry. Not only that, but if you are serious about your journey in Masonry, it shouldn't take long to become!me a MM.



Why is that? Why wait until mm just out of curiosity


----------



## MarkR (Oct 15, 2012)

JustinScott said:


> Why is that? Why wait until mm just out of curiosity


Because until you're a MM you aren't qualified "to travel and work as such."  You don't have enough information to represent the craft to "the profane."

Besides, all the accoutrements you can purchase display the Square and Compasses in Master Mason form.

I posted this link in another thread about EA and FC wearing rings: http://www.masonic-lodge-of-education.com/entered-apprentice-ring.html


----------



## rmcgehee (Oct 15, 2012)

MarkR said:


> Because until you're a MM you aren't qualified "to travel and work as such."  You don't have enough information to represent the craft to "the profane."
> 
> Besides, all the accoutrements you can purchase display the Square and Compasses in Master Mason form.
> 
> I posted this link in another thread about EA and FC wearing rings: http://www.masonic-lodge-of-education.com/entered-apprentice-ring.html


I could not have said it better myself!


----------



## phulseapple (Oct 15, 2012)

JustinScott said:


> Why is that? Why wait until mm just out of curiosity


You are not really waiting, you are doing the work to earn your place among other Master Masons who have done the same work.  Freemasonry is about truth, among other things.  The S&C logo as sold by the majority of vendors is positioned in a certain way.  As an EA and FC, it is positioned in other ways that are explained in the corresponding ceremonies.  By doing the work of an EA and a FC, you learn why it is not appropriate for you to display a MM symbol.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Oct 15, 2012)

Justin, you will discover through your travels that the wearing and/or display of emblems and jewelry are some of the perks and benefits of becoming a Master Mason.  Brothers wear these emblems and jewelry with PRIDE, because of what Masonry means to them, and for most of us, what Masonry has done to their walk in life. 

 My Ring is a solemn reminder of the Oaths and Obligations taken as I entered this Brotherhood, and I don't treat it as a simple piece of Jewelry; it's regarded as a symbol of my Fidelity to and Respect for the CRAFT, much like my Wedding Ring is a symbol of the Covenant I have with my Wife and GOD.   

The knowledge gained while working your way through your Degree And your Memory Work is very important, but what's MOST important is the understanding you should gain about the MEANING of each Degree as you work through them.   

Each Degree has a different meaning, and alludes to different things you should be able to apply TO YOUR LIFE.  You will understand this once you learn what we as Masons know.    Keep us posted on your progression through your Degrees, if and when you are given the vote to enter our Brotherhood.  Once you acquire the knowledge and deeper meaning of each Degree, placement of the Rear Emblem on your Car or the wearing of a Masonic Ring will most definitely carry more significance.   Just my ten cents.........

Bro Vincent C Jones, Sr., Lodge Chaplain, Bayou City Lodge 228, Prince Hall Affiliation
Free and Accepted Masonry, Houston, Texas
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas


----------



## JustinScott (Oct 15, 2012)

MarkR said:


> JustinScott said:
> 
> 
> > Why is that? Why wait until mm just out of curiosity
> ...




Thank you both your words and the link answered my question.  I thank you for my full understanding.


----------



## JustinScott (Oct 15, 2012)

towerbuilder7 said:


> Justin, you will discover through your travels that the wearing and/or display of emblems and jewelry are some of the perks and benefits of becoming a Master Mason.  Brothers wear these emblems and jewelry with PRIDE, because of what Masonry means to them, and for most of us, what Masonry has done to their walk in life.
> 
> My Ring is a solemn reminder of the Oaths and Obligations taken as I entered this Brotherhood, and I don't treat it as a simple piece of Jewelry; it's regarded as a symbol of my Fidelity to and Respect for the CRAFT, much like my Wedding Ring is a symbol of the Covenant I have with my Wife and GOD.
> 
> ...




Yes I realise this and thanks for the explanation I was not questioning just wanted the reason behind it.


----------



## MarkR (Oct 16, 2012)

JustinScott said:


> Yes I realise this and thanks for the explanation I was not questioning just wanted the reason behind it.


And that's fine.  It's far better to ask than to wonder why "we've always done it that way."


----------



## rpbrown (Oct 16, 2012)

As you go through the degrees, you wll learn of the differences in the Square and Compasses. They are different in each degree.


----------



## widows son (Oct 16, 2012)

One thing I will also say is pay attention at all times during the degree ceremonies, especially to the charges and lectures given to you,they can get a little long but try and focus as there is a lot to take in, and you will need to understand what is being said to you.


----------



## chrmc (Oct 16, 2012)

widows son said:


> One thing I will also say is pay attention at all times during the degree ceremonies, especially to the charges and lectures given to you,they can get a little long but try and focus as there is a lot to take in, and you will need to understand what is being said to you.



Agree. In addition to that I'll almost say that the first time you see a degree on the sideline after having been through it is almost just as big an experience. When you are the candidate there are just so many things going on that I at least couldn't remember what was said. When you sit on the sideline and hear it, it's much easier to reflect upon.


----------



## widows son (Oct 16, 2012)

Absolutely, a different perspective will always help make things clear, I'll never forget the moment when I was restores to light in the first.


----------

